# Anyone been doing any creek fishing in SE Ohio area ?



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

We have been gone for several months and will be coming back soon and wonder if there has been any luck creek fishing the small cold waters latley ? Got a day in after christmas and did pretty good using small bettle spins.


----------



## redhotbuzz (Dec 2, 2004)

Next time you go (which may be awhile with this cold front movin in) try a chartruese baby booyah with dbl willow blades. Did good with them before Christmas..


----------



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

Yeah , either way looks like we are stuck here in Virginia to the end of the month. I want to wet lines so bad right now. Do you target smalles with that booyah or does it produce a little of everything ?


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

what cricks do you target for smallies? i've heard that captina and sunfish are chock full, but never had any luck. i've fished duck quite a few times and the little muskingum once, and they're decent. other than that i don't know of any other smallie cricks in SE ohio


----------



## redhotbuzz (Dec 2, 2004)

Maynard I live in Jefferson Co so I dont know if its Northeast or Southeast ..........But damn if you know Captina my Son and I would love to fish it with ya,,, we'll show ya how get them pesky smallies........FFT booyahs in the spring before the craws come out.... smallies and spots in my Creek


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Id be interested in doing some creek fishing, I didnt know the small mouths would be hitting, Id like to learn more about this subject. I live in Belmont county.


----------



## Scrabbley (Feb 13, 2008)

I know the Captina is really good for small mouth.


----------



## Klinger (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm also new to the southeast area and am looking for some decent creek smallie fishing. Especially in the Hocking area. I know the Hocking River is great but where else can I do some wading? Because of the strip mining I know that many creeks are sterile. Any suggestions from any of you creek waders?


----------



## redhotbuzz (Dec 2, 2004)

Dont know to much about that part of the State ,,,,,,,,, maybe this link will help.....http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/boat/tabid/2306/default.aspx.......


----------



## natewest (Feb 17, 2008)

I have done shocking surveys with columbus metro parks on Big Darby Creek. We sampled 3 times over summer of 2007 and every time we sampled in a deep hole with big stones as substrate we pulled very nice smallies out. There are many access points to the creek from battelle darby metro park which is located about 20 minutes south-west of columbus.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Klinger said:


> I'm also new to the southeast area and am looking for some decent creek smallie fishing. Especially in the Hocking area. I know the Hocking River is great but where else can I do some wading? Because of the strip mining I know that many creeks are sterile. Any suggestions from any of you creek waders?


Hey Klinger,
If you can find Bremen Ohio then you can find Rushcreek. About 15 -years ago I used to park near the intersection of St. Rt. 37 & St. Rt. 664 and wade Rushcreek with friends and my sons. You can go for miles! You'll catch plenty of smallies & plenty of panfish. Make sure you take mosquito spray!!!

Jignpig out...


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Lots of smallies in the Walhonding upriver from Coshocton- good area to wade, but a little bigger than your standard creek... nothing like a 3# smallie on an ultralite in moving water...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

I tried to wade The Hocking yesterday and about got swept away.


----------



## Klinger (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for the tips guys. JignPig, I know where the Bremen area is. I'll definitely be scouting out Rush Creek while old man winter is still with us.


----------



## redhotbuzz (Dec 2, 2004)

I_WALL_I said:


> Lots of smallies in the Walhonding upriver from Coshocton- good area to wade, but a little bigger than your standard creek... nothing like a 3# smallie on an ultralite in moving water...


If I camp at Coshocton Lake Park How far upstream to have to wade ? How is CLP for camping??


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Lake Park is a great place to camp, especially with kids. There is good fishing all around the camp area, but to wade you need to go upstream. There are canoe liveries upstream, thats a great way to hit the 'Honding. We used to fish from the canoe, beach it and work the holes. Hit the mouth of Killbuck Creek yesterday, got skunked, but learned that area better...


----------

